# version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5

## mcmaster

Hi All, 

I've got something weird going on on my system.  I supposedly have gentoo-r5 kernel, but I only have the source for gentoo-r7.  Does anyone know why or where I can get source for gentoo-r5? 

# uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 i686 Intel(R) XEON(TM) CPU 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

My /usr/src however only has version r7:

# ls /usr/src/

linux  linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

The reason I care is because I can't get vbox to work.  I get the following error: 

Makefile:150: Warning: using /usr/src/linux as the source directory of your Linux kernel. If this is not correct, specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.

Makefile:158: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.24-gentoo-r7) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5).  Stop.

Any ideas/suggestions/comments?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what does

```
eselect kernel list
```

return

----------

## mcmaster

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7 *

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what does "ls -l /usr/src" return

----------

## mcmaster

That was in the original post, but here you go: 

ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Apr  2  2009 linux -> linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Oct 19 10:12 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

----------

## Anon-E-moose

It seems you no longer have the r5 sources, so you will have to rebuild the linux kernel.

I have no idea if you moved the .config file from r5 to r7,

if not you'll have to configure it before you compile it.

Note: sorry I glossed over seeing the directories in the original post

----------

## mcmaster

That's my question: where do I get gentoo-r5?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You can get the ebuild from http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/?hideattic=0

under the "dead files" area

Why not rebuild the kernel with the latest r7 revision?

Even if you pull the old sources down, you won't have the .config file for it.

So if you do have to rebuild you'll still have to configure it.

----------

## mcmaster

Just going with the least amount of effort as time is of the essence.  If I have to rebuild later, then we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.  

Thanks for your quick replies!

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Good luck

----------

## LesCoke

If his R5 kernel had /proc/config.gz support, the .config can be extracted using zcat.

----------

## mcmaster

Ended up re-compiling the kernel, but running great on gentoo-r7 now. Thanks!

----------

